# Jesus feckin christ



## kev999

My son has just passed his test so i thought i would help him out a bit and buy him a lupo 1.0 to get him going(2001 model).but the insurance companies want in excess of 3k..WTF,how does anybody thats just passed their test get insured unless their millionaires.anybody got any ides where to get it cheaper and i mean a lot cheaper.thanks in advance.


----------



## Elliott19864

Have you tried adding you as a named driver and doing a pass plus course?

It could half that price.


----------



## amiller

Have you tried all the comparison websites?

confused.com
compare the market
money supermarket?
go compare

When I was 17, 18... infact, up until recently, Admiral/Elephant were always the cheapest for me.


----------



## tom-coupe

directline always been cheap for me.


----------



## SimonBash

amiller said:


> Have you tried all the comparison websites?
> 
> confused.com
> compare the market
> money supermarket?
> go compare
> 
> When I was 17, 18... infact, up until recently, Admiral/Elephant were always the cheapest for me.


Same where cheap for me Andrew.

I would suggest you dont go down the named driver route, it is essential for the next few years that your son earns his own NCD, otherwise the saving you make now will be insignificant when considering next years and the year afters premiums.


----------



## brightspark

Put yourself on his policy as a named driver, this usually reduces it, so long as you have no penalty points


----------



## -Kev-

as expensive as having his own policy will be, going on yours as a named driver means no NCB for him...


----------



## james_death

Options, find lowest with comparison sites.
Add to yours till older.
Get a scooter or 125 Bike, heck of a lot cheaper, gets road experience while getting older and less risk.
Just some ideas always horrific cost as new young driver.


----------



## AboveFunction

I put both my parents as named drivers (they both ocasioanly use my car anyway) and it brought it down a fair bit - but 3k? when I was 17 it was 1400 for a 1.6, 18 was 900 for a 1.8 and I'm 19 now with a 2litre and 2 year no claims its about 900 as well - always with parents as names


----------



## bigmc

Insurance is obscene now, I don't know how young people are expected to afford it. When I passed my test (in 1997) I had a mkII escort 1600 sport and the insurance was £650.


----------



## ROMEYR32

Go compare it, I got quoted 850 this time round for our touran sport, went on the website and got it down to 540 with esure. Direct line can shove it !!


----------



## mikeydee

+1 for elephant. i was 18 with a 1.8 petrol focus and i was paying 800 quid for they year. although i did do pass plus too.


----------



## alan_mcc

Heh. I passed my test 4 months ago and I haven't legally driven a car since. My dad phoned for a quote for me added to his policy on a 2.5td Pajero - £9000 :doublesho


----------



## MirfieldMat

due to silly mistakes made when i was younger, i have had to shop around for insurance lots to get a good price.

What i found is;

sometimes opting for fully comp works out cheaper than TPF&T
talk to brokers on the phone, some have good deals with companies
stay clear of the bigger companies like aviva and direct line, they are not competetive until 21 in my experience
limit the mileage on the policy, say you will only cover 3000 miles a year. some will ask for current mileage then again at the end of the policy, however most dont.
putting the voluntary excess up from the standard generally doesnt reduce much. i raised it from 350 to 1000 and it brought down my policy price by 75.

i would be considering the multicar discount companies (admiral?) and the named driver no claims companies (also admiral?). 

unfortunately being young and male you get ****ed over for insurance price.


----------



## Stumper

It's a ridiculous situation that people are in with insurance now.

How's someone supposed to afford £3k for insurance at 17 or 18 years of age? It's no wonder that there's so many uninsured drivers on the road while companies are charging prices like this.
I'm sure the insurance companies will tell us that they've had to increase premiums due to the number of claims against uninsured drivers but the companies are one of the main causes of the problem. No-one's gonna pay £3k a year to insure a car worth £1k, it's cheaper to go without insurance and risk the £100 fine and slap on the wrist if you get caught.


----------



## centenary

-Kev- said:


> as expensive as having his own policy will be, going on yours as a named driver means no NCB for him...


No not necessarily. Some policies allow a named driver to earn their own NCB in such situations. Tesco allow this and so too do Admiral.


----------



## Leemack

I passed my test 14 years ago and I had a new rover 111 knightbridge from the showroom and I paid £1500 for the year.

I just sucked it up and got my 1 year NCB and it went down to £1000 the next year. I just had to pay it unfortunately


----------



## skyinsurance

Google search for 'insure the box' and then look at these type of policies.. seems to be the best options for young drivers these days.. it's not something I'd want in my own car but the cost savings seem good. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## Ninja59

apparently if you are 17 it drops by a good 1/3 by the time its for renewal heck my 2.0D with some insurers is mad some others its brilliant LV and aviva are not bad for me but the i am now 22. 

first insurance policy for me was £1673.43 iirc. 

mine went up to 1.4 k last year though because of being back at uni in a bad postcode.  hopefully this year will see a sensible one!


----------



## ROMEYR32

graeme_t said:


> It's a ridiculous situation that people are in with insurance now.
> 
> How's someone supposed to afford £3k for insurance at 17 or 18 years of age? It's no wonder that there's so many uninsured drivers on the road while companies are charging prices like this.
> I'm sure the insurance companies will tell us that they've had to increase premiums due to the number of claims against uninsured drivers but the companies are one of the main causes of the problem. No-one's gonna pay £3k a year to insure a car worth £1k, it's cheaper to go without insurance and risk the £100 fine and slap on the wrist if you get caught.


What complete boks, that makes me so mad. My friend was hit on his bike by a polish unisured driver and broke nearly every bone in his lower body and wont get a penny. Every single insurance company will tell you the same - the prices have risen due to the amount of fraudulent claims etc, its all based on statistics. I remember paying a £1000 for a Clio williams at 20, I wanted the car so had 2 jobs to job to pay for it.


----------



## Shiny

Also the difference between being insured and not being insured could be a contributing factor in a judge deciding on a custodial sentence should something really bad happen.

By all means look at adding yourself as a named driver to help reduce the costs, it doesn't matter whether or not you will drive. But insuring in your name and adding your son as the main driver is "fronting", ie presenting a different risk to the Insurers from the true risk for the purpose of obtaining a cheaper premium.

As mentioned, look at Pass Plus, there is a list of Insurers that offer a discount here - http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motorin.../Passplusdrivingcoursefornewdrivers/DG_182846


----------



## Flair

6 Years ago I passed ny test and had a k reg golf, and cost me £450 then. Then I got a gti rover 200 and paid a little over a grand. Shocking now I can't even get close to those prices on a normal car.


----------



## kh904

ROMEYR32 said:


> What complete boks, that makes me so mad. My friend was hit on his bike by a polish unisured driver and broke nearly every bone in his lower body and wont get a penny. Every single insurance company will tell you the same - the prices have risen due to the amount of fraudulent claims etc, its all based on statistics. I remember paying a £1000 for a Clio williams at 20, I wanted the car so had 2 jobs to job to pay for it.


With all due respect, but why is it b0ll0cks? 
He's correct on the fact that insurance costs like £3K are generally unaffordable for first time drivers (heck even for those in full time employment would struggle with other expenses to pay for).
When the penelty for no insurance is so low (relatively) and the chances or getting caught i'm guessing are slim, i can understand why there are so many uninsured drivers. I'm not saying it's right & condoning it, just a simple fact.

I think it's a catch-22 regarding the insurance companies- premiums are rocketing up because of uninsured claims (so we are told), and more drivers are uninsured because they can't afford it so they take the risk.

But how many claims are uninsured drivers vs those who are insured making fraudulent claims (whiplash etc) and other third parties having a piece of the action (car hire companies extortionate fees, solicitors, ambulance chasers etc).
That would be interesting to know!


----------



## Stumper

kh904 said:


> With all due respect, but why is it b0ll0cks?
> He's correct on the fact that insurance costs like £3K are generally unaffordable for first time drivers (heck even for those in full time employment would struggle with other expenses to pay for).
> When the penelty for no insurance is so low (relatively) and the chances or getting caught i'm guessing are slim, i can understand why there are so many uninsured drivers. I'm not saying it's right & condoning it, just a simple fact.
> 
> I think it's a catch-22 regarding the insurance companies- premiums are rocketing up because of uninsured claims (so we are told), and more drivers are uninsured because they can't afford it so they take the risk.
> 
> But how many claims are uninsured drivers vs those who are insured making fraudulent claims (whiplash etc) and other third parties having a piece of the action (car hire companies extortionate fees, solicitors, abulance chasers etc).
> That would be interesting to know!


You've just pretty much wrote the same reply that I was going to write!

As for fraudulent claims, you don't need to tell me about them as I have to deal with these p*ss takers regularly at work and it's frustrating beyond belief.


----------



## ROMEYR32

I have several apprentices at work who simply cant afford to insure their cars, they have had to park them up. They wouldnt dream of getting in the car. I guess its all down to the individual - They wonder why the insurance is so expensive for younger drivers when its proven that the accident rate is higher in that age group. Driving without insurance just makes matters worse IMO.....Rant over but if you know someone that this has happened to you would feel the same:thumb:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...igh-crash-rates-hits-cover-young-drivers.html


----------



## SimonBash

ROMEYR32 said:


> What complete boks, that makes me so mad. My friend was hit on his bike by a polish unisured driver and broke nearly every bone in his lower body and wont get a penny. Every single insurance company will tell you the same - the prices have risen due to the amount of fraudulent claims etc, its all based on statistics. I remember paying a £1000 for a Clio williams at 20, I wanted the car so had 2 jobs to job to pay for it.


Tell your mate to have a look at this link, that is what the MIB are for
http://www.mib.org.uk/Customer+Services/en/Making+a+claim/Claims+Explained/Claims+Questions.htm


----------



## Benji471

In my first year i paid £2300 on a rover 211 . Adding older people as named driver is a great way to bring it down grandparents etc.. 

If you insure it as your car and then your son drives it full time insurance compaines will let you do this but they call it "fronting" i think, and when it comes to a pay out they will refuse and void the insurance. when i was frist driving alot of people laughed at me paying so much but i no 2 people who went down the route of parents insuring the cars for them and both got into deep trouble with accidents and void insurance. 

Keeping on a drive used to come out cheaper than in a garage for me aswell. Also my younger brother is on a scheme where he has an inertia box in his car with three lights green,amber and red. At regular intervals throughout the year he recieves money back if he has stayed within the specified averages, in total he gets about 40% back per year.


----------



## OvlovMike

-Kev- said:


> as expensive as having his own policy will be, going on yours as a named driver means no NCB for him...





SimonBash said:


> Same where cheap for me Andrew.
> 
> I would suggest you dont go down the named driver route, it is essential for the next few years that your son earns his own NCD, otherwise the saving you make now will be insignificant when considering next years and the year afters premiums.


Perhaps reading the whole post, not seeing named driver and jumping on the Fronting bandwagon would be a good place to begin :wave:



CupraElliott said:


> Have you tried adding you as a named driver and doing a pass plus course?
> 
> It could half that price.





brightspark said:


> Put yourself on his policy as a named driver, this usually reduces it, so long as you have no penalty points


If his mother (sorry, don't know your situation!) has a clean licence, adding her is likely to be more beneficial than adding yourself, from experience, but yeah - add an old fart to the insurance and it should come down.


----------



## Ninja59

kh904 said:


> With all due respect, but why is it b0ll0cks?
> He's correct on the fact that insurance costs like £3K are generally unaffordable for first time drivers (heck even for those in full time employment would struggle with other expenses to pay for).
> When the penelty for no insurance is so low (relatively) and the chances or getting caught i'm guessing are slim, i can understand why there are so many uninsured drivers. I'm not saying it's right & condoning it, just a simple fact.
> 
> I think it's a catch-22 regarding the insurance companies- premiums are rocketing up because of uninsured claims (so we are told), and more drivers are uninsured because they can't afford it so they take the risk.
> 
> But how many claims are uninsured drivers vs those who are insured making fraudulent claims (whiplash etc) and other third parties having a piece of the action (car hire companies extortionate fees, solicitors, ambulance chasers etc).
> That would be interesting to know!


its not actually the chances of getting caught as such its more the actual penalty for some does not fit the crime should i say the chances of getting caught have increased loads thanks to MID and CIE and the exceptional use of ANPR (not just used by the police these days).


----------



## ROMEYR32

Ninja59 said:


> its not actually the chances of getting caught as such its more the actual penalty for some does not fit the crime should i say the chances of getting caught have increased loads thanks to MID and CIE and the exceptional use of ANPR (not just used by the police these days).


Your right mate, theres not enough deterrent:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

OvlovMike said:


> Perhaps reading the whole post, not seeing named driver and jumping on the Fronting bandwagon would be a good place to begin :wave:
> 
> If his mother (sorry, don't know your situation!) has a clean licence, adding her is likely to be more beneficial than adding yourself, from experience, but yeah - add an old fart to the insurance and it should come down.


Where in my post did I mention fronting??? I was not responding to something the OP said, but something that usually comes up in these discussions and how essential it is for young drivers to earn their own NCD.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## kev999

well just had quote back from The Famous Adrian Flux,no wonder theres going to be an investigation into insurance companies. The ball booting ,eye watering, qoute came back at £4200.Feck me with the price of everything in this country it will soon be not worth going to work,might soon be the case that cant afford to go to work,VIVA LA REVOLUTION.I hope these insurance companies go out of business due to people not being able to afford their prices and then they might think twice about trying to rip people off.


----------



## minimadgriff

:lol: @ Adrian Flux, They have always been utterly useless for insurance for me 

A couple of years ago this is what happend when I rang them for a quote

For comparison ,my Focus RS insurance ( just under 300bhp, all mods decalared etc) - £300 (not with flux) 

My daily driver at the time 2001 Ford Fiesta 1.25 - Quote from flux- £1200 :lol: :lol: Got it for £300 else where

:lol: :lol: :lol: I said to them I have a Focus RS and pay alot less than that but they didn't care and wouldn't budge.

I pay £500 at the moment for my Kuga's insurance and flux quoted me £2000! 

My RS is only £150 to insure on a laid up policy, then £20 extra everymonth I want to drive it. Bargin! 

I have no idea how kids afford insurance these days. Some of our customers pay over £4k! When I was 17 (28 next month) my mini was less than £400 to insure. At the age of 18 I had a brand new 1.8 MG ZR and it was £1200, then at the age of 21 my RS was only about £1000! Shows how much it has shot up in ten years when comparing it to quotes that 17 year old drivers get now. 

I totally agree that the punishments doesn't fit the crime when it comes to uninsured drivers. When you watch these cop shows on TV people get £150 fines but have probably been driving around for years before they got caught! That is quite some saving!


----------



## Franzpan

Ninja59 said:


> apparently if you are 17 it drops by a good 1/3 by the time its for renewal heck my 2.0D with some insurers is mad some others its brilliant LV and aviva are not bad for me but the i am now 22.
> 
> first insurance policy for me was £1673.43 iirc.
> 
> mine went up to 1.4 k last year though because of being back at uni in a bad postcode.  hopefully this year will see a sensible one!


I got quoted £1500 for insurance on a C30 D5, Im 20yo zero ncb. I thought insurance in NI was supposed to be a lot more than the mainland. Quite happy with that quote. I expect it to be less when I ring them up as well as they gave me 1year ncb when I took my current policy out as a goodwill gesture but I haven't put it in the comparison site just incase they wont transfer it to a new car. So hopefully that will bring it down a bit. Still alot of money, but Im young yet so no surprise

Just waiting for the right C30 to come up now to buy. Only 16 manual D5's for sale in the UK on autotrader atm =(


----------



## dew1911

Franz - Mines going to be about a grand (21, 4yr NCB, 3 Points) or 600 if I didn't tell them the points, suprisingly cheap especially as Volvo's own insurance wouldn't even quote me on my D5!


----------



## mx_rab

I pay £1300 for my 2010 Audi A3 at 22 years old, with 5 years no claims but 9 points.

My first car, 17 years old, Peugeot 106 1.1 zest 3, No NCB, no points £1800 fully comp on my own policy. 

It was one of those bonus accelerator policys though. Dont think they do them anymore.


----------



## Franzpan

dew1911 said:


> Franz - Mines going to be about a grand (21, 4yr NCB, 3 Points) or 600 if I didn't tell them the points, suprisingly cheap especially as Volvo's own insurance wouldn't even quote me on my D5!


Cool, you have a C30 D5? How to you like it? Im looking at getting an R design Sport, which most of them are anyway, but D5's are soooo few and far between for sale.


----------



## dew1911

Yeah, mines a D5 SE R-Design. See here


----------



## -Kev-

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: @ Adrian Flux, They have always been utterly useless for insurance for me
> 
> A couple of years ago this is what happend when I rang them for a quote
> 
> For comparison ,my Focus RS insurance ( just under 300bhp, all mods decalared etc) - £300 (not with flux)
> 
> My daily driver at the time 2001 Ford Fiesta 1.25 - Quote from flux- £1200 :lol: :lol: Got it for £300 else where
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I said to them I have a Focus RS and pay alot less than that but they didn't care and wouldn't budge.
> 
> I pay £500 at the moment for my Kuga's insurance and flux quoted me £2000!
> 
> My RS is only £150 to insure on a laid up policy, then £20 extra every *DAY* I want to drive it. Bargin!
> 
> I have no idea how kids afford insurance these days. Some of our customers pay over £4k! When I was 17 (28 next month) my mini was less than £400 to insure. At the age of 18 I had a brand new 1.8 MG ZR and it was £1200, then at the age of 21 my RS was only £1100! Shows how much it has shot up in ten years when comparing it to quotes that 17 year old drivers get now.
> 
> I totally agre that the punishments doesn't fit the crime when it comes to uninsured drivers. When you watch these cop shows on TV people get £150 fines but have probably been driving around for years before they got caught! That is quite some saving!


edited!


----------



## Strothow

Struggling to get quotes on a corsa under 3K, the best one i've had yet was on a really old 1.4 golf, at 22 THOUSAND!


----------



## alan_mcc

:lol: that's shocking.

A quote I got with AA was a shade over £4000, after telling me this the guy then said 'Do you want to pay for it now or do you want to have a think about it?'

I just laughed and he was being serious!!!


----------



## Strothow

Yeah, i don't think i could be as serious as they are when they give you a quote of 7k on a gutless heap and then ask if your still interested!


----------



## PugIain

Last time I rang about insurance was in Feb for my 407 and got a quote for £800.The guy said was I going ahead with the quote.
I said Im 30,no points and with 11 years no claims Dave what do you think.
I eventually got it for £390,still too much!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z

Dont understand why everyones insurance is so much does where you live affect the cost? From 17 when i passed my test it cost me a tad over a grand for 1.6 106. Got a Volvo c30 58reg and cost me £730 and im 21 and im named driver since i was 17. My mum has a toyota mr2 cost her £250 to insure.


----------



## Franzpan

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Dont understand why everyones insurance is so much does where you live affect the cost? From 17 when i passed my test it cost me a tad over a grand for 1.6 106. Got a Volvo c30 58reg and cost me £730 and im 21 and im named driver since i was 17. My mum has a toyota mr2 cost her £250 to insure.


Are you just a named driver on C30?


----------



## dew1911

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Dont understand why everyones insurance is so much does where you live affect the cost? From 17 when i passed my test it cost me a tad over a grand for 1.6 106. Got a Volvo c30 58reg and cost me £730 and im 21 and im named driver since i was 17. My mum has a toyota mr2 cost her £250 to insure.


Without points my D5 would only be about 600 quid in my name, 2 named drivers (both parents), I live in a very good area which helps a lot though.

My quotes with points and everything are quite funny though, I have 2 quotes at about the bag of sand mark (Bell & Elephant) but AF wanted £1600...


----------



## herbiedacious

Just had a renewal quote from Lloyds Tsb,who were the cheapest last year, for £952.71 for an 06 Mondeo. Went on Compare the Market.com and found a quote for £249.91 for similar cover! WTF!!!!!! How can these people just pluck figures from thin air? Needless to say I've told LLoyds to stuff it and l can now afford more detailing products AND l've got a cuddly Meercat toy to use as a washmitt. Simples!


----------

